# Burch disk info



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

I just bought a used Burch disk. It's about 7 1/2' wide. The owner said it was a Model B7. I can read the serial number on it and was wondering if anyone could give me some first hand info about it and where I could possibly get an owner's manual. Thanks in advance.


----------

